# Self storage live load?



## georgia plans exam (Sep 9, 2015)

Would a self storage facility be considered a "heavy" or a "light" uniform live load, as used in Table 1607.1, item #31 of the 2012 IBC?     GPE


----------



## fatboy (Sep 9, 2015)

I would go with the heavy, not knowing what could be stored on it. JMHO


----------



## north star (Sep 9, 2015)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*



GPE,

Are you performing a Costs Analysis of "Heavy  vs.  Light" ?

Also, ...what is the anticipated [ proposed ] use, ...mostly

Residential, ...Commercial, ...Industrial, or a mix ?

Depending upon the proposed use, ...if mostly a Residential

use, I would be looking at the "Light" ( 125 psf  ).

Besides just the concrete mix itself, ...additional steel

reinforcement could be included in the cost analysis,  to provide

a psf mix of something a little more than the min. 100 psf,

but not the "Heavy" of 250 psf.

Thanks !

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 9, 2015)

It a typical self storage facility, soon to be submitted for plan review. It has been proposed for light storage and I am trying to understand what the difference is between light storage and heavy storage and have not yet found a definition or a method to determine this in the code. Thanks,     GPE.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 9, 2015)

Footnote m

m.	Live load reduction is not permitted unless specific exceptions of Section 1607.10 apply.

1607.10 Reduction in uniform live loads.

Except for uniform live loads at roofs, all other minimum uniformly distributed live loads, Lo, in Table 1607.1 are permitted to be reduced in accordance with Section 1607.10.1 or 1607.10.2.



and

1607.11 Distribution of floor loads.

Where uniform floor live loads are involved in the design of structural members arranged so as to create continuity, the minimum applied loads shall be the full dead loads on all spans in combination with the floor live loads on spans selected to produce the greatest load effect at each location under consideration. Floor live loads are permitted to be reduced in accordance with Section 1607.10.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 9, 2015)

georgia plans exam said:
			
		

> It a typical self storage facility, soon to be submitted for plan review. It has been proposed for light storage and I am trying to understand what the difference is between light storage and heavy storage and have not yet found a definition or a method to determine this in the code. Thanks,     GPE.


1607.3 Uniform live loads.

The live loads used in the design of buildings and other structures shall be the maximum loads expected by the intended use or occupancy but shall in no case be less than the minimum uniformly distributed live loads given in Table 1607.1.

They are just design numbers and names. Will it be a concrete slab? If so most mini storage units are full of household items so 125 PSF should be fine and easy to accomplish with concrete


----------



## north star (Sep 9, 2015)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

GPE,

As I understand the difference, it comes from Table 1607.1,

# 31,  ...in that there is or will be a concrete mix to provide a

minimum compressive strength of 125 psf ( Light ),  vs.

250 psf ( Heavy ).

Is this what you are looking for ?



*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 9, 2015)

The building will need to be designed for either a "light" (125 psf) or "heavy" (250 psf) live load. The design of the structure can be accomplished in many ways. I was looking for a way to determine which was the minimum requirement. Common sense tells me that 125 psf is the way to go but, I would prefer to have some more concrete guidelines. In the absence of that, I would be inclined to accept a design based on 125 psf.     Thanks, GPE.


----------



## tmurray (Sep 9, 2015)

If you can't get more than 125 psf worth of stuff into a self storage place, you're not doing it right. We tend to require things on the heavier side for self storage knowing how much stuff people cram into these things.


----------



## north star (Sep 9, 2015)

*= & =*



GPE,

The section that **mtlogcabin** [ *RE:* Section 1607.3, IBC  ] listed directs

you to Table 1607.1.............This Table provides the "minimums"........Either

125 psf for a Light application,  or 250 psf for a Heavy application.

Easy peasy, ...right ?    

*= & =*


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 9, 2015)

Good points, all. Thanks.     GPE


----------



## fatboy (Sep 9, 2015)

I would still stick with heavy, better safe than sorry. But, JMHO.....


----------



## Phil (Sep 9, 2015)

If it is a slab-on-grade, I don't think it will matter much to the design. If it is a structural slab or elevated structure, then 125 psf versus 250 psf will make a difference.  I don't know of any code definition, but is somebody stacks boxes of files (papers), the stack won't be a very tall stack before 125 psf is exceeded.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 10, 2015)

Could consider the definition of self-storage for personal items (such as furniture, appliances, tools, motorcycles) for guidance similar to store/retail warehouse (item #32) as oppose to Storage "warehouses" that "shall be designed for heavier loads" similar to bulk storage of manufactured goods (item #20).

FWIW - 2 cents!


----------

